# Phal deliciosa



## Rick (Jul 3, 2010)

Lots of flowers this year. Creamy and yummy.


----------



## Lanmark (Jul 3, 2010)

It's very pretty!


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 3, 2010)

nice one, mine is flowering slowly...


----------



## JeanLux (Jul 4, 2010)

Great blooming, must like your culture!!! Jean


----------



## Ernie (Jul 4, 2010)

Delish! I love this species. Another one with an ever-changing name.


----------



## Rick (Jul 4, 2010)

Ernie said:


> Delish! I love this species. Another one with an ever-changing name.



Yes and multiple varieties. The variety hookeri has creamy to yellow flowers as this one looks like now. The nominal variety is ice white.

This plant in previous bloomings has had individual spikes with the complete range of yellow to white flowers open at the same time.


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 4, 2010)

OK, I need one of these....


----------



## cnycharles (Jul 4, 2010)

SlipperFan said:


> OK, I need one of these....



I have an 'extra' one, but it cost me a fair amount (carrie raven reimann doesn't sell anything cheaply)


----------



## biothanasis (Jul 5, 2010)

I love it! No wonder I'm also trying to get one of these....!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jul 5, 2010)

cnycharles said:


> I have an 'extra' one, but it cost me a fair amount (carrie raven reimann doesn't sell anything cheaply)



It would be tempting, but my desires are greater than my space. I'm so out of contol -- I need to divest myself of many plants before I can seriously think of getting more. Thanks, though, Charles.


----------



## jewel (Jul 10, 2010)

delicious colors! does it smell delicious also?


----------



## Rick (Jul 11, 2010)

jewel said:


> delicious colors! does it smell delicious also?




Yes, actually it has a nice floral smell with a hint of citrus.


----------



## NYEric (Jul 13, 2010)

Rick, is that more blooms from the same plant in the background ?


----------



## Rick (Jul 17, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Rick, is that more blooms from the same plant in the background ?




Yes, there are 3 or 4 spikes this year.

There are actually 2 main growths on this plant. It's prone to producing basal keikies.


----------

